

Ask HN:Where to turn for office designs? - nemlah

We are in the process of moving to new offices, and would like an interior designer to coordinate and plan the move. Where do startups find good, cheap Interior Designers that might also work remotely (we are based in athens, greece)? Names, Links everything appreciated...
======
bootload
_"... Where do startups find good, cheap Interior Designers that might also
work remotely ..."_

ARCHitect. ARCHitect ... Up there.... Up there.

Joel Spolsky has thought extensively on this problem ~
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/BionicOffice.html> Joel lets the
Architects design and build offices that are not cheap and for good reason ~
[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080601/how-hard-could-it-be-
ad...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080601/how-hard-could-it-be-adventures-
in-office-space.html)

